# Horn Mtn. 5/24



## Team Kuda (May 26, 2009)

Tuna caught at Horn Mtn. this past weekend!:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those must be the same ones I heard about this morning. Good job, I think that bigger one is the biggest I've seen hit the sportsmans dock this year.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

A YFT about the size of that big one would do just fine tomorrow night. Congrats, nice fish.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet :clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice yellowfin...what did he eat other than the cold steel of the gaff?


----------



## Team Kuda (May 26, 2009)

Naked Ballyhoo behind a bird!:toast


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *daddytime (5/26/2009)*A YFT about the size of that big one would do just fine tomorrow night. Congrats, nice fish.


Uuuuh-I thinkour first blue marlin will suffice.:usaflag


----------

